# Deer Mount



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I shot my first real nice buck this year. :beer:

Does anyone have a recomendation for a good price/good quality mount in fargo/moorhead, Fergus Falls?

I'm guessing this has been hacked over a thousand times but couldnt find anything real recent...thanks!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Aber Taxidermy in Abercrombie, ND. He will be at Scheels in Fargo tomorrow night I know doing the big buck contest. I had him do my deer last year and it blows every other mount out of the water I have seen. The attention to detail is second to non.

Remember if you pay $100 more for a mount it is worth it in the long run.... You will find guys that do it for $350-$400 but are they going to be as high quality?

I will pm you his number.


----------

